# Paint/ Quarter Horse Mare



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is my husbands Paint/QH mare. She's 5 years old and 15 to 15.1hh. Any thoughts?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Quite a hefty gal but nice
Shoulder is big but looks ok, though it's difficult to really say at that angle.
Can't say much on the neck without her standing square
Nothing severe is standing out in regards to her front legs
Very deep through the chest
Back is long
Appears to be bumhigh
Very prominant point of croup (top of the hindquarters) sloping sharply to her croup
Hocks are set too low and she is sicklehocked in the backs
Overall, however, she looks like she would still make a good solid trail horse. Lovely coloring


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's really hard to critique the pictures you posted. The horse is not standing square, and the camera angle is not straight on. I'd also like to see a picture from behind the horse, and in front of the horse.

Can't tell how long her neck is when her head is turned. Her back is long and the angle of the pictures (head turned) makes it look super long. I'd like to see more rounding and more muscling on the top of the hindquarters. Her shoulders look heavy in comparison to her hind end.

Front legs look okay. I like her short cannon bones. Hocks are cow-hocked and I"d like to see the gaskin more well-muscled. I like how low her hocks are. (in contrast to lilruffian) 

Overall, not bad.  I like her head.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok I'll try to get some of her standing square
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I still can't see the photos.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't see her and think she had low hocks, my first impression is that they were kinda high. Maybe her leg markings threw me off, lol.

She's super cute and very stocky. I'll give a better critique whenever you post the new pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I finally got some better conformation pictures of Buttercup!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

She is high in the croup. I do not like her legs or her hind quarters, the hind quarters look weak. They just dont look like they belong on that horse.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Her hind quarters do look a little weak but I can tell you they most definitely are not and she has lost some weight over the winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> Her hind quarters do look a little weak but I can tell you they most definitely are not and she has lost some weight over the winter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It looks more of how she is put together vs a weight thing. They just don't look "right" to me in any of the pictures. How prominent her croup is could also be making her hind quarters look off.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya that hip is holy steep! My horse looks like that when I do bum raise exercises! Has she been looked at by a chiropractor at all? Does she seem stiff in her hips. She just looks so tight all along there.
I also see a bit of a steep shoulder and she is either over at the knee or tied in at the knee hard to tell with her stockings and the snow behind them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love her minimal/slipped tobiano markings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

No she hasn't she moves wonderfully and doesn't ever seem stiff and she's 5 but she's really smooth under saddle she's even a pretty good jumper although she comes out of roping horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty color and nice markings. She looks a little thin in the newer photos...I don't like to see ribs under a winter coat.

From a structure standpoint she has a nice face, neck appears ok on length (though photos are still at an angle and might be distorting that), and her neck appears to tie into her withers well, but abit low into her chest. Shoulder is not bad, but a touch more upright than ideal. Withers are nicely shaped. Back is long and the coupling is long and weak. As a result her LS joint is placed far back too. Her croup is quite steep and she is shallow through the hip. She is moderately sickle hocked and appears to have an unusual bulge above her stifle, more noticeable on the right side, but visible on both sides. This horse definitely looks uncomfortable in the hind end to me too. Front legs appear fairly correct, though she could be flatter kneed. Hooves look to need trimming. Pasterns are correct in length and slope. Good bone.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Her feet were done Feb 6...and I don't know what is up with her front legs but she got her front left caught in a round pen and ripped it open when she was 2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is thin in these recent photos. Does she have hay available and always have fresh, clean, unfrozen water? 

She is steep crouped and sickle hocked. Not the end of the world.. but she may develop spavins and or curbs over time. She has plenty of bone and a steep shoulder. Back is a bit long and weak through the coupling. 

Not a bad horse. I don't have any complaints with her front legs (nothing glaring). She looks like a good trail horse and a horse to be ridden and enjoyed. Will she set the world on fire in the show ring? no. Will she be a great jumper or dressage horse? No. 

Will she be a lot of fun and be a good ride on the trails and so forth? Most probably and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is mostly just going to be a trail horse but my husband wants to do a little showing but just on the ground and yes she always has hay and water this winter has just been extra harsh on all horses in this area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not good on critique but I love her head!! Just had to say that.:lol:


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just for fun I go some new conformation pictures of Buttercup and since she gets out all the time she has gained a massive amount of weight and looks like a little piggy!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am aware she needs her feet done...the farrier is going to do them this week.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whew she is fat. LoL.

She is downhill. Super steep steep croup. Majorly sickle hocked. Upright shoulder.

Long toes with under run heels. 

She looks like she has good bone in her legs.

I'm guessing she's very front heavy when riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Whew she is fat. LoL.
> 
> She is downhill. Super steep steep croup. Majorly sickle hocked. Upright shoulder.
> 
> ...


actually not that I can tell but she is mainly just a trail horse so confos not too important and she is getting her feet done this week been super behind on farrier visits :/


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She won't win a halter contest. But I bet she loves the trails and if she's got a good mind then there's no complaints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

she does and other than the OTTB of my friends she's the fastest horse of the three though my old girl can keep up and win over long distances. And mind-wise shes a real sweetheart though she has a habit of not wanting to turn when asked....working on it and she was sore in her back till we got a massage therapist out to look at her.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Am i seeing things or is her halter on wrong in this pic????









Also heres my thoughts,
Long neck
Long Back
very stout
Very slanted butt
Big shoulder
Low hocks
short pasterns
Looks a lil different but cute!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

the halter looks too small for her face =p


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah while tied she got part of the halter over one ear and its on the last hole...got it a tad too big


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The very best thing about her is her bone mass. IMHO, that's something that's sorely missing in stock horses these days.

As for the rest of her body, it's like everyone else has said, long back, thick neck that ties in low, very heavy shoulder, upright shoulder. 

She's very wide through her chest with a wide base under her (her legs have a big space between them where they come out of her shoulders), which I like in a horse. Her front legs appear to be straight and clean with good angles which is good since she's so front-heavy. 

Her hind end is rather unfortunate though with the exceptionally steep croup, straight stifle, and prominent sickle hocks...but so long as she enjoys her job and ya'll enjoy riding her, then who cares :wink:.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I do like her 'thigh highs'!


----------

